# McGregor vs Diaz 2 in the works for UFC 200



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> According to mmafighting.com, a rematch between Conor McGregor and Nate Diaz is in the works for UFC 200. The fight would again take place at welterweight. Diaz defeated McGregor via second round rear naked choke at UFC 196. The fight was made on 11-days notice, as McGregor was originally going to fight UFC lightweight Champion Rafael dos Anjos.


Happy St. Patty's day! 


although I imagine a tiny Italian man is very furious right now


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Woooo,


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont think its the right fight to make.

I'll still happily watch it though. And FFS, if this fight goes ahead its time to drop that FW title.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Is it wrong I'm hoping the next three fights announced are RDA/Lawler, Edgar/Aldo, Cerrone/Woodley. Just for the press conferences.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

1) If McGregor does fight Diaz they need to drop his FW title. He said he will not hold up the division but the only way for that not to happen is for him to defend his title in his next fight otherwise it will have been at least 9 months if not pushing a year before he defends again(which he probably would then brush off for a different fight...). 

2) A rematch at WW is stupid in all regards... UFC/McGregor just wanting to hedge their bets and blame the weight class if Diaz beats him again? Without a doubt it should be at LW, heck then the UFC and McGregor have an excuse that Diaz only beat him because of weight in the first fight and then have McGregor back in the running towards LW title... 

UFC needs to tell McGregor to get in line and defend his FW belt. Enough of this WWE rating bs, time to start treating this like a sport if that is what they want to be known as...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I hope this is a typo. Why a rematch? What about the Fw title? Why at 170 again when both are gunning for the lw title?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John needs an infraction for saying St Patty's! When will the yanks learn patty is short for patricia not patrick!!!!

No way conor fights nate at WW in my eyes. But if it happened and he wins, oh the joy!


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Why a rematch? What about the Fw title? Why at 170 again when both are gunning for the lw title?


This.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> John needs an infraction for saying St Patty's! When will the yanks learn patty is short for patricia not patrick!!!!
> 
> No way conor fights nate at WW in my eyes. But if it happened and he wins, oh the joy!


After UFC200 you should book yourself a nice 2 week holiday somewhere that there is no internet.

I don't think you could take another week of Conor being trashed.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> No way conor fights nate at WW in my eyes. But if it happened and he wins, oh the joy!


But... what if he loses again?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

If he loses again, well he's still young...disappear for a while come back after a year ready to take the LW division. 

Cant see him taking a WW fight though. Makes no sense at all


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Grief. 

...I mean Good for Nate. Yaayy! for Nate. he'll be set.


....But Good Grief Frankie must feel like Charlie Brown. By the time he finally kicks that football (idiot's ass) it won't be worth nearly as much and won't surprise anyone but Don.

But Holy **** it will be fun to watch full camp Nate go Diaz on his dumb ass. :thumb02:








Ido portal says it's personal this time and he's not just touching butts anymore.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> John needs an infraction for saying St Patty's! When will the yanks learn patty is short for patricia not patrick!!!!
> 
> No way conor fights nate at WW in my eyes. But if it happened and he wins, oh the joy!


Now I'll have you know I come from Cary, Ireland which is about as north as you can get.

I chose Patty because it sounded better in this context.

I think Conor wins and we get the rematch in Croke Park.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ido portal says it's personal this time and he's not just touching butts anymore.


:laugh:

No touching anything else before fight night though... I hear it can affect testosterone levels.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder how motivated to win a rich Diaz brother is.....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Now I'll have you know I come from Cary, Ireland which is about as north as you can get.
> 
> I chose Patty because it sounded better in this context.
> 
> I think Conor wins and we get the rematch in Croke Park.


Pretty much everyone in the forum comes from Ireland in one way or another :laugh:

I will let you away with your Patty slur.....for now!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

My reaction if Conor McGregor gets another fight in which he keeps his title if he loses.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dana this is a f*cking SPORT! 

Have your champ actually defend his goddamned belt. Give Frankie the f*cking shot FFS!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually love it. Maybe not right now but it shows balls by both fighters. If Nate loses people will say Conor fought dumb the first time and is the far superior fighter. If Conor loses he is now on a 2 fight losing streak to a guy who is #5 at LW. He will no longer have any special aura about him.

I think Conor comes in with a leg kicking game plan and wins this one. Nate for some reason is the easiest guy in the UFC to game-plan for if you just want to win, he has zero answer for leg kicks.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

They want it at ww to not give nate any excuse for losing. If connor wins, he wants it to be at the same weight he lost at so he 100 % avenges the loss. There will be no "everybody kno ws nate wins at ww so the ufc made it lw to help connor". This is all about the new fans and the casuals.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

It's disrespectful to the entire FW division. There are a ton of great fighters at 145, and disregarding all of them so Conor can generate some more money with a Diaz rematch is ridiculous. Take the strap from him and have Aldo and Edgar fight for it. If Conor cared about the belt he would be eyeing Edgar or Aldo for 200.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The UFC has always been about cash never about respect!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would gladly pay for and watch an entertaining rematch, but man it does not make any sense at all...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If it's at 155 I'll bet a bit heavier on Conor. Rematch at 170 is more of an ego thing I think. Conor can definitely win as long as his conditioning is in tact. The blueprint is already there. It won't be pretty, but it will be a W. He simply needs to leg kick, move...jab...leg kick...back pedal...Condit style. It's blatantly obvious he has power at the FW division, but it doesn't translate in the higher divisions which means he has to stick and move. At 170 I think he's packing too much weight from what I saw in the last fight. Weight that didn't offer much. At 205...Anderson's power goes up, but he's noticeably slower. His precision + power means KOs. 

Hope this match gets contested at 155lbs where it should have been originally.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> The UFC has always been about cash never about respect!


Conor can sell fights. Edgar or Aldo II would be big fights because of him. Floating around outside his division while he holds the belt is stupid. It devalues the division.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes agree with you for sure. But Nate brings an extra 500,000 buys so the UFC dont care


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Some guy posted this on twitter about a week ago.



> Hey @FrankieEdgar give me a repost and lets get people hyped! @danawhite give Frankie the fight #UFC200 #UFC


Edgar has retweeted a few times to Dana, Lorenzo and McGregor before this rematch was even mentioned. 



> What do u say @thenotoriousmma? Balls in your court, Now lets see who has a Vagina


Keep running McGregor, can't hide your title forever...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Frankie needs to call out every champion in reach...RDA, Dominic Cruz and Robbie Lawler


----------



## zinedinezidane (Mar 18, 2016)

i dont think this bout will come to fruition at 200
&definitely not at WW
conor at 170 was the stuck.in.the.mud fighter that he earlier made fun of .
if this happens it has to be at the lw 
. 
if i have my way 
id like to see diaz v dos anjos for.lw title 
mcgregor v aldo 2 for the fw title 
as much as frankie deserves a shot i say this taking the money into consideration. diaz will bring xtra buys yeah but he doesmt hav to face conor . aldo n conor.deserve to go longer for a closure. atleast.for.me
.
frankie can fight holloway as a main card opener

cain , mousasi bouts.are in talks.... id be more interested to see a legend like Gsp feature in the card going against lawler. or a lawler / condit rematch y no onw is talking about it.. 
there are lot of possible fights. im going blah blah haha
do watever u want ufc 
im totally pumped for (dc /jones & ) ufc 198 for the time being


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

GlassJaw said:


> It's disrespectful to the entire FW division. There are a ton of great fighters at 145, and disregarding all of them so Conor can generate some more money with a Diaz rematch is ridiculous. Take the strap from him and have Aldo and Edgar fight for it. If Conor cared about the belt he would be eyeing Edgar or Aldo for 200.


He probably can't make it down to 145 pounds anymore. He didn't look human. Even if he can he certainly doesn't want to. 

To me the UFC is appearing chaotic and unstable like the last weeks of a dictator who is losing the plot.

Don't get me wrong, I'm actually delighted if this rematch is on but makes MMA just seem like travelling tent show entertainment.

Just like Conor McGregor the UFC are trying to act while the hype's hot and sell the UFC to the Chinese, I really worry that this sport is going to be gone in a few years time


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If McGregor can't comfortably make 145lbs anymore, this is probably just his way of holding onto that belt a little longer, blind Dana with $$$ signs so he keeps getting feature fights in other divisions lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I was wondering how the hell Conor was going to make it back to 145lbs that quickly.

I'm not really a fan of this. Yeah Conor beat him up in the first round and Nate came back but Conor is the FW champ and has at least two maybe three waiting challengers. If he's not fighting RDA he needs to go back and defend his belt. If he can't make weight anymore, then vacate the title.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Werdum's words sound so true right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Cant wait. 

What will be the excuses this time around?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah....

I'm done with this sport, between the UFC and Bellator it's just not worth a **** anymore.

Constant rematches, clear favoritism, freak shows like Kimbo and CM Punk, I'm done.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

LL said:


> Yeah....
> 
> I'm done with this sport, between the UFC and Bellator it's just not worth a **** anymore.
> 
> Constant rematches, clear favoritism, freak shows like Kimbo and CM Punk, I'm done.


This was my reaction when I first saw the thread title.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Conor knows how to do business and market himself.

Another win win for him here becUse I think he is afraid to lose to Frankie.

If he loses twice at 170 its excuse city part 2. If he wins it erases the loss a bit. If he were to go to 145 and lose then that just has no excuse and his mystique is ruined.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I really find it funny how McGregor haters can spin him taking a fight to the man who beat him, 25lbs north of his best weightclass.... is a bitch move.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ita funny how you find posters like yourself who put words in peoples posts that they never said.

Where did I say a bitch move? I didnt you dork.

I said he was smart in how he goes about business and marketing.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LL said:


> Yeah....
> 
> I'm done with this sport, between the UFC and Bellator it's just not worth a **** anymore.
> 
> Constant rematches, clear favoritism, freak shows like Kimbo and CM Punk, I'm done.


The UFC has proven itself to not be a sport so many times now it isn't even funny. At one point a few years ago they had themselves on the right track but they took a wrong turn and have been refusing to turn around and get things back on track for quite a while now... 

I stopped watching most fights about a year ago and I find it highly unlikely I will get back into it unless the rumours they might sell are true and the new owners get things back on track.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Anteries said:


> My reaction if Conor McGregor gets another fight in which he keeps his title if he loses.


LOL. So funny.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread seems to be really lacking in happy Conor McGregor fans.

Aren't y'all eager for revenge? Surely the great one just had a bad night and he'll one punch Nate this time .....right?

maybe a few kicks to that soft body before the spinning drunken mongoose kick Ko? 

at the very least he'll put him away in the first round this time right? 

..Maybe he'll choke nate out to show his fans he really is the world's greatest brown belt. :laugh:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> maybe a few kicks to that soft body before the spinning drunken mongoose kick Ko?


I lold


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I watched maybe 2 events and a few more fights over the past year so barely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really understand how this affects the integrity of the sport. There are no set rules being broken. Champions are not typically stripped due to inactivity after several months. It's been 3 months since Conor beat Jose Aldo. 3 months is nothing when it comes to the norm so I don't think the integrity of the sport is really being attacked.

Even if Conor fights at UFC 200 he can still easily make it back to FW in time to defend his belt in less than a year. I can't fault the guy for being active, especially when he is an exciting guy. 

Rankings are important for us fans so we know what to care about, but Conor isn't making us wait for longer than any other champion has, and instead of sitting on the sideline with an injury, he is jumping weight classes for our entertainment and his bank book.



LizaG said:


> If this fight does get booked, then I hope Nate is making the same as McGregor.


Conor vs. JohnDoe would still sell way more than Nate Diaz vs JohnDoe. For this reason I doubt Nate gets much of a pay hike. I doubt Conor gets one at all, though.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> This thread seems to be really lacking in happy Conor McGregor fans.
> 
> Aren't y'all eager for revenge? Surely the great one just had a bad night and he'll one punch Nate this time .....right?
> 
> ...


Hahaha oldfan, when you have the same opinion as oneself, you are for sure one of the funniest poster on this forum :hug:

On a serious note, this fight is ridiculous, poor Frankie  but I must say I'm kind of liking the fight myself. Still I think this kind of crap is bad for the sport in the long run.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> This thread seems to be really lacking in happy Conor McGregor fans.
> 
> Aren't y'all eager for revenge? Surely the great one just had a bad night and he'll one punch Nate this time .....right?
> 
> ...


Whatever your willing to bet I will match! Whatever you got on the farm, or the farm, one or the other :fighting05:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


> No, Don. What will happen to *you* if he loses again?


I will get crucified by all the Jews on the Forum, after having to carry the cross of pain on my back up the hill while being stoned and spit on. To my left will be Rep and my right Dman who shall receive forgiveness and sit next to me in paradise free from their sins. 
6 months later when Clyde is visiting the tombs and notices the bodies have disappeared, he will start the rumour of the resurrection. Sightings will be made and I will reappear with a pre fight podcast the week the Notorious one takes the LW title!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Whatever your willing to bet I will match! Whatever you got on the farm, or the farm, one or the other :fighting05:


Let's stick to the same arrangement as last time. You bet 1 million that Conor McGregor can do something stupid and then feel so embarrassed you give me 5 million. That feels like a safe bet. :hug:

But you don't seem happy.  Have you even noticed that I always call him by his proper name now? It's all for you and Clyde, buddy.

I don't really want to hurt you
I don't really want to make you cry
I know in your heart is burning
you''ve chosen Conor as your star
Maybe my precious fun is cruel to you
maybe I've enjoyed it a step..a step to far. 


I miss your culture clyde


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Final notes. Imagine you're the decision maker. Do you make the right decision and give Frankie Edgar the title shot and potentially lose $10-$50 million in gates + ppv OR do you opt for the largely unpopular move of giving your star another chance at redemption and cashing it big again. It's a no brainer.


Imagine some tiny country wins all its football qualification matches and FIFA decides that it can't participate in finals of the World Cup, because Germany vs Brazil gets more viewers...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

mmaswe82 said:


> Hahaha oldfan, when you have the same opinion as oneself, you are for sure one of the funniest poster on this forum :hug:
> 
> On a serious note, this fight is ridiculous, poor Frankie  but I must say I'm kind of liking the fight myself. Still I think this kind of crap is bad for the sport in the long run.


^This is true. It wasn't as much fun when he was digging Chael, but now that he's on the other side of the fence with McGregor, he's downright hilarious :laugh:.

It's funny because I disliked Chael for much the same reasons as I dislike Conor, but best not to dig that up now :hug:.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> This thread seems to be really lacking in happy Conor McGregor fans.
> 
> Aren't y'all eager for revenge? Surely the great one just had a bad night and he'll one punch Nate this time .....right?
> 
> ...


Yeah.... i don't see the rematch going any different. I do wonder what his approach will be though, McGregor has shown that he can make small adjustments to his style before.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Let's stick to the same arrangement as last time. You bet 1 million that Conor McGregor can do something stupid and then feel so embarrassed you give me 5 million. That feels like a safe bet. :hug:
> 
> But you don't seem happy.  Have you even noticed that I always call him by his proper name now? It's all for you and Clyde, buddy.
> 
> ...


You give a guy 4mil extra credits and you get no thanks! 

Instead Nik Lentz standard poetry (very low standard)

Real bets need to be made, so proper enjoyment can be had post victory, as I won't be able to shamefully gloat and troll for weeks like the Brady Bunch. 
I want a box of something direct from the farm, your choice. I am willing to wager a box of Cretian produce, my current location. The best olive oil in the world, amongst other things. Step up and back your horse be it Nate at WW or Frankie at moth weight!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Um... how is this plausible in any way whatsoever?? I hate rematches, Aldo wasn't granted a rematch and that one would have been a sort of acceptable to me, but this??

Conor was favorite against Nate, he had every advantage in preparation a fighter could want, and he lost fair and square in a fight that showed all aspects of MMA...

I hope Nate refuses this fight. Conor needs to defend his belt against Edgar or Aldo, if he can't make the weight he needs to be stripped and sent to the top 5-15 section of 155lb, try and make a run there because he just lost to #5 Diaz.

Shady matchmaking, not sure what they're trying to achieve here because Diaz probably beats him again anyway.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Shady matchmaking, not sure what they're trying to achieve here because Diaz probably beats him again anyway.


That's what I'm actually worried about actually ... I actually have no doubt a full camp Nate absolutely dominates McGregor if he did that on 10 days notice.

But the UFC HAVE to know this and probably even Conor. What then do they have up their sleeves? They can't simply be content to kill of their cash cow after apparently selling the biggest event of all time. The fact that the entire mainstream including dweebs like Beiber are eating Conor up shows that he is being pushed heavily in the establishment media.

What I'm worried about is will this be made a fair fight? They have to know their chances are slim after that. I mean it could be anything from allowing Conor to lace his gloves with chemicals and stuff, pay off a ref to turn a blind eye or something, to just putting an enormous bag of money in front of Nate to take a dive. 

I know people roll their eyes at such things but these things have happened in boxing and MMA in the past and the stakes have never been as high as this in MMA at least.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> I will get crucified by all the Jews on the Forum, after having to carry the cross of pain on my back up the hill while being stoned and spit on. To my left will be Rep and my right Dman who shall receive forgiveness and sit next to me in paradise free from their sins.
> 6 months later when Clyde is visiting the tombs and notices the bodies have disappeared, he will start the rumour of the resurrection. Sightings will be made and I will reappear with a pre fight podcast the week the Notorious one takes the LW title!


Ha!

I enjoyed that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> You give a guy 4mil extra credits and you get no thanks!
> 
> Instead Nik Lentz standard poetry (very low standard)
> 
> ...


Nik Lentz is an unsung master of the written word but don't pretend That you don't recognize a verse from your other hero. Try reading it in tune 







I'm not going to try to get any of my farm fresh best by customs (as if there was a chance that nate loses) but I might send you some rabbit pellets.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Weird fight to make, especially at WW. Can't say I want to see them go at it again so quick but I'll definitely watch it.

Diaz making that bank though, at this rate he's gonna be living in a castle made of solid gold nunchucks.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait for the aftermath of this match. Gonna laugh so hard when i see the posts from the Conor haters: this fight was rigged, Diaz probably throw it for some money ( he is all about the money fights these days), and the oh so classic: yet another fluke win on Conor's resume.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anything official about this fight come out or is this just speculation?


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

An absolute joke. I said from the get go, if they are letting Conor go up in weight to fight they need to take the title away so it doesn't hold up the division....all I heard from the Conor fans was it won't hold up the division, he'll be fighting at 145 by UFC 200 at the latest, as a 2 division champ......well if this rematch is to take place, then we won't see Conor fighting at 145 until at least November. Meanwhile Frankie and Aldo either have to sit or fight and risk losing their shot


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm just spitballing here but it might be that Conor has a rematch clause in his contract. Aldo has only recently been cleared to train after his knockout 3 months is a relatively short time window to prepare with the obvious layoff he has had.

Also Aldo fighting for anything other than the belt with Conor McGregor is unthinkable. So Conor doesn't want to go to 145 that fight is out. Frankie Edgar is suffering from a bad groin tear, again a very short time frame to prepare for UFC 200.

I don't know what's going on and just highlighting some of the variables. It's going to be great but weird if this Conor Nate rematch goes ahead. If Conor wins, lands one of his left hands, what will that prove? The cat is really out the bag in regard to Conor McGregor, we know that he is a talented and flashy striker with holes in his game. It's only hope is probably with a fellow striker.

I don't know if McGregor fans consider him to be a heel. The baddie in professional wrestling, the guy that everyone wants to watch
get beaten but in my view he is one of the best heels in MMA. And he provided me and many others with great pleasure and enjoyment by getting splatted by Nate. It's like at last we don't have to put up with your boasting shit anymore.

The point is for me the dynamic is completely different, I don't think they're going to be able to put lightning in the jar like they did during his previous fight with Nate.

Before Conor was the mystery man who claimed to be the best in the universe, who were we to say that he was wrong when he kept winning but now we know it was all bullshit like we suspected all along.

Ever since, McGregor lost I've actually gone back and listen to a lot more of him speaking and is actually very funny charismatic guy, the only thing that turns me off about him was when he pulled his plastic gangster crap and his leery mocking at moments.

Before the news of a rematch was announced my life was starting to feel empty because I was finally starting to exhaust my enjoyment of Conor McGregor losing, having enormously enjoyed every aspect of lame arse performance against Nate Diaz. 

I suspect Conor McGregor is going to morph into the Michael Bisping "colourful" fighter and find his niche.

I'm going to be fascinated by how the trash talk is going to go, because how can McGregor boast, how can he brag about how good he is? The fact is, McGregor has succeeded in milking the hype job to unprecedented levels and he has cashed in big time so he has won in a way, so it doesn't really matter how it plays it from now on as he's already got the golden contract signed.

Thanks for reading my big splurge of garbage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

There is a case to be made that for the sport to have integrity you must book Mcgregor vs Diaz II because that is the fight that the people want to see above all other fights.

Now are they also doing this because they can always book Edgar vs McGregor later in the year and get two massive PPV's, yeah that to.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is why people didn't want Conor having 2 belts. The guy isn't even fighting for a title and lost above his weight and he still isn't going back to defend his title. Either fight at 145 or vacate your title.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a funny thought. 
Maybe for the first time, Conor Mcgregor is acting more like a fighter and less like Liberace. 

I don't think he's ducking Frankie. I think he believes that 5'-6", 150 lbs on fightnight Frankie is there for him whenever he wants him.
.....maybe Conor McGregor just wants to fight the man who just kicked his ass? The man who gave up every advantage he could and still kicked his ass. Would have kicked his ass more if Conor McGregor could take more. Now Conor McGregor wants to fight him again with no advantages?:confused02:

My brain might explode if that's the case.

...I sure would like to know who really wanted what when they came up with this.
Surely surely Shirly someone in his camp has explained the downside of a better prepared Nate kicking his ass even worse...

My head hurts just imagining Conor McGregor doing something a good fighter would do. I would rather imagine Dana forcing this On him out of desperation.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Who's next after Frankie Edgar at 145 for Conor?

People forget Anderson Silva took a year between title defenses for his last three years.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I suppose if he somehow manages to win this we'll have to call him Mac the Giant Killer.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Here's a funny thought.
> Maybe for the first time, Conor Mcgregor is acting more like a fighter and less like Liberace.
> 
> I don't think he's ducking Frankie. I think he believes that 5'-6", 150 lbs on fightnight Frankie is there for him whenever he wants him.
> ...


I tried to get you to admit this... and you changed the subject :dunno: (admittedly, you changed the subject back to what the original thread was about )


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> That's what I'm actually worried about actually ... I actually have no doubt a full camp Nate absolutely dominates McGregor if he did that on 10 days notice.
> 
> But the UFC HAVE to know this and probably even Conor. What then do they have up their sleeves? They can't simply be content to kill of their cash cow after apparently selling the biggest event of all time. The fact that the entire mainstream including dweebs like Beiber are eating Conor up shows that he is being pushed heavily in the establishment media.
> 
> ...


I think McGregor really believes he can beat Diaz with some adjustments. We all know that a good fighter should be able to game plan for Diaz. McGregor loves kicks, he didn't throw that many in the first fight and instead opted to box. So with some adjustment he could at least win a decision with an in- and out game.

And maybe for the UFC this rematch isn't as bad as it looks in first place. First, McGregor probably convinced them that with some adjustment and a bit more time for acclimatisation to the weight, he can beat Diaz. Secondly, a win over Diaz would mostly erase the loss in the first fight. All the excuses suddenly become valid and they'll say the loss was just due to jumping up in weight too fast - the fans will swallow it gladly. A loss would still be "two weight classes above his weight" and therefore excusable. They know this Diaz rematch will be at least as big of a money fight as the first one if not even (much) bigger. They couldn't do this rematch if he somehow lost another fight in between at a lower weight class, which now that his mystique has a crack doesn't seem so unlikely.

They probably are afraid of a Dos Anjos fight at 155, because that's too close to "his weight class" and a loss there looks quite probable now with a loss to the #5 of that division.

Edgar looks too risky as well with his possible wrestling heavy approach. 

The UFC apparently doesn't like Aldo and a loss in that rematch would be super risky. All of a sudden the 13 seconds will look like a mere fluke.

So actually, the Diaz rematch (and it beeing at 170) seems like the best option for the UFC as it leaves the most options afterwards. McGregor wins, he'll be the unstoppable superstar again and the next match will be against Dos Anjos with the possibility of GOAT formation in a two division champ ("he just beat the #5 guy and that even at a higher weight!"). McGregor loses against Diaz, ok then two weight classes were just too much, he still can legitimately fight at FW or some easier handpicked opponent at 155. In the meantime Edgar and Aldo will have to fight each other and thereby canceling out at least one big threat in the McGregor-cash-cow equation. If anyone of those two refuses to fight the other, he'll be pushed down the rankings and lose his possible title shot anyways.

So this rematch at 170 all of a sudden makes (the most) sense for the UFC.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I would be far more open to the idea that Conor might be doing some sort of decent thing if it wasn't for the fact A, he is clearly a devious bullshiting manipulator and B, by going down this route he is to use his words, sitting pretty with the belt in his back pocket, win or lose. 

I'm open to the idea of him doing some sort of noble rematch narrative if it wasn't for the rampant corrupt, unfair self interest that having this rematch would give him.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Conor has always said, the fight game is a short game - he plans to make as much money as possible while he can and get out. He probably really does think he can adjust and beat Nate this time around, but that's secondary. Like the belt.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I think McGregor really believes he can beat Diaz with some adjustments. We all know that a good fighter should be able to game plan for Diaz. McGregor loves kicks, he didn't throw that many in the first fight and instead opted to box. So with some adjustment he could at least win a decision with an in- and out game.
> 
> And maybe for the UFC this rematch isn't as bad as it looks in first place. First, McGregor probably convinced them that with some adjustment and a bit more time for acclimatisation to the weight, he can beat Diaz. Secondly, a win over Diaz would mostly erase the loss in the first fight. All the excuses suddenly become valid and they'll say the loss was just due to jumping up in weight too fast - the fans will swallow it gladly. A loss would still be "two weight classes above his weight" and therefore excusable. They know this Diaz rematch will be at least as big of a money fight as the first one if not even (much) bigger. They couldn't do this rematch if he somehow lost another fight in between at a lower weight class, which now that his mystique has a crack doesn't seem so unlikely.
> 
> ...


:sign04:

Touching... everyone can win a rematch with _ifs_ and _buts_ and _shoulds_ and 'game plans' and 'adjustments'. It was a fair loss, in fact unfair from Diaz perspective, so no one(of educated opinion) cares!!

This fight doesn't deserve a rematch, end of.

This is MMA, everyone can beat everyone on their night, if it's not your night and the fight had no controversy, then tough shit get back in line.

Conor has gone from being the biggest bad man to being the biggest sob story, I don't know what kind of people follow this sport nowadays, but I don't think many of them are fight fans, they're hype fans.

I was deeply disappointed with Luke vs Chris 2... this is just another level of sad.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SM33 said:


> :sign04:
> 
> Touching... everyone can win a rematch with _ifs_ and _buts_ and _shoulds_ and 'game plans' and 'adjustments'. It was a fair loss, in fact unfair from Diaz perspective, so no one(of educated opinion) cares!!
> 
> ...


I wrote why I think it makes sense from UFC's business POV, not that I agree with that reasoning or that it has anything to do with deserving the rematch.

The UFC is price fighting, not a legitimate sports org. Reebok doesn't change that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm Mr. UFC and one of the biggest McGregor fans around.

I hate the fight. Makes no sense. Risks killing McGregor's hype, does nothing for Nate...and Nate has to be the favourite by a landslide. At 155, MAYBE, but 170 and full camp Diaz means Nate can proper put on some meat while Conor will still just be scraping 170. Ridiculous all round.

Frankie should fight for the belt at 145 in the next 6 months. If not, strip Conor of the belt.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

This is such a weird weird fight if they are truly thinking of doing it. Do they want McNuggets to win so he reclaims what he has lost? If so it doesn't exactly work like that, the image of perfection has long since been RNC'd into a quick tap.

If Diaz wins it just tarnishes Mcnugs further as he's already said with adjustments he will win at WW, so now he has no excuses. If Diaz does win it doesn't do anything for him other than earn him money. Such an odd matchup, I really don't understand it at all. It makes a mockery of the 145 division.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Huge fan of Conor.....this rematch is stupid.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm Mr. UFC and one of the biggest McGregor fans around.
> 
> I hate the fight. Makes no sense. Risks killing McGregor's hype, does nothing for Nate...and Nate has to be the favourite by a landslide. At 155, MAYBE, but 170 and full camp Diaz means Nate can proper put on some meat while Conor will still just be scraping 170. Ridiculous all round.
> 
> Frankie should fight for the belt at 145 in the next 6 months. If not, strip Conor of the belt.


I'm curious what you think the odds will be in Nate's favour. "Landslide" favourite to me means -400 or higher (1.25 for you). It won't be anywhere close to that. It'll be maybe -150 for diaz and +120 for McGregor and considering his backing I wouldn't even bat an eye if it was a -110 pick'em (1.91 on either side)


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I've enjoyed the discussion on this thread very much but it's still all smoke and mirrors no named source has confirmed this is actually going to happen, it could be just a deliberate rumour to test fan reaction. If so, it tells them they going to get a lot of flak if this rematch goes ahead even though I actually really wanted to happen now, just for the car crash TV aspect.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> I'm curious what you think the odds will be in Nate's favour. "Landslide" favourite to me means -400 or higher (1.25 for you). It won't be anywhere close to that. It'll be maybe -150 for diaz and +120 for McGregor and considering his backing I wouldn't even bat an eye if it was a -110 pick'em (1.91 on either side)


I can see a lot of movement back and forth with those odds too, McGregor fans will be pouring bets on him if he is underdog... the rest will pour bets on Nate as he becomes a better bet in return.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> I think McGregor really believes he can beat Diaz with some adjustments. We all know that a good fighter should be able to game plan for Diaz. McGregor loves kicks, he didn't throw that many in the first fight and instead opted to box. So with some adjustment he could at least win a decision with an in- and out game.
> 
> And maybe for the UFC this rematch isn't as bad as it looks in first place. First, McGregor probably convinced them that with some adjustment and a bit more time for acclimatisation to the weight, he can beat Diaz. Secondly, a win over Diaz would mostly erase the loss in the first fight. All the excuses suddenly become valid and they'll say the loss was just due to jumping up in weight too fast - the fans will swallow it gladly. A loss would still be "two weight classes above his weight" and therefore excusable. They know this Diaz rematch will be at least as big of a money fight as the first one if not even (much) bigger. They couldn't do this rematch if he somehow lost another fight in between at a lower weight class, which now that his mystique has a crack doesn't seem so unlikely.
> 
> ...


Yep this makes sense to me, I figured something similar. I don't agree with any of it personally but I think this might indeed be exactly the way the UFC is thinking. Either this or what Liddellianenko originally said. I know ppl laugh at these sort of theories, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the UFC somehow tried to find a way to put Nate at a disadvantage. It's a "money first" org & I could see how they would pay Diaz to take a dive or something of that nature, I mean it's not like it's unheard of in many different sports.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yep this makes sense to me, I figured something similar. I don't agree with any of it personally but I think this might indeed be exactly the way the UFC is thinking. Either this or what Liddellianenko originally said. I know ppl laugh at these sort of theories, but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the UFC somehow tried to find a way to put Nate at a disadvantage. It's a "money first" org & I could see how they would pay Diaz to take a dive or something of that nature, I mean it's not like it's unheard of in many different sports.


From a risk/reward perspective the UFC stands to lose everything if they were caught fixing fights. For the sake of a few extra PPV buys it just isn't worth it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> From a risk/reward perspective the UFC stands to lose everything if they were caught fixing fights. For the sake of a few extra PPV buys it just isn't worth it.


True, but still it happens and I don't see how UFC is somehow above it, Even more established sports & orgs do it at times & the UFC seems shady in many aspects. I'm not saying that I think that they do it, all we can do is speculate. All I'm saying is that I would for sure not be surprised if we where to learn about fixed fights in the UFC at some point in time.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> True, but still it happens and I don't see how UFC is somehow above it, Even more established sports & orgs do it at times & the UFC seems shady in many aspects. I'm not saying that I think that they do it, all we can do is speculate. All I'm saying is that I would for sure not be surprised if we where to learn about fixed fights in the UFC at some point in time.


I agree that there could be some fight fixing going on, but it doesnt come from the UFC. No sport is untouchable from fixing - Boxing, Football, Cricket and even tennis have been caught up in fixing scandals lately.

The difference is the fixing usually comes from bribes from betting syndicates, not the actual organisations themselves. If an actual organisation was caught fixing matches it would dire for them, they can limit damage from external sources like giving players bans etc but they cannot punish themselves.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> I agree that there could be some fight fixing going on, but it doesnt come from the UFC. No sport is untouchable from fixing - Boxing, Football, Cricket and even tennis have been caught up in fixing scandals lately.
> 
> The difference is the fixing usually comes from bribes from betting syndicates, not the actual organisations themselves. If an actual organisation was caught fixing matches it would dire for them, they can limit damage from external sources like giving players bans etc but they cannot punish themselves.


Yea most of the time it's like that, true. The exception I think was Pride, where the actual org fixed fights. But yea like I said before, who knows...we can only speculate. I do think if UFC where ever to fix a fight, it would be a fight in favor of Conor though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I understand why we still don't have any happy Conor McGregor fans in this thread telling the world how he will win the rematch.
I don't think Conor had many fight fans. He had HYPE fans. Since Conor isn't the greatest fighter who ever stepped into the Octagon those disappointed souls are already gone. looking for the next big thing.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Spite said:


> mmaswe82 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but still it happens and I don't see how UFC is somehow above it, Even more established sports & orgs do it at times & the UFC seems shady in many aspects. I'm not saying that I think that they do it, all we can do is speculate. All I'm saying is that I would for sure not be surprised if we where to learn about fixed fights in the UFC at some point in time.
> ...


If an org wanted to fix fights they'd obviously do it anonymously via a proxy like someone pretending to be a bookie or some thug that mixed threats along with the carrots. 

It's not unforeseeable, given that an org has the most to gain or lose financially from a high stakes fight or a hugely hyped star crashing. It's exactly how pro wrestling started getting fixed in the late 1800s.

No one expects Dana to go to someone's living room and say "so hey buddy, how you doon, wanna throw a fight for us?".


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I think I understand why we still don't have any happy Conor McGregor fans in this thread telling the world how he will win the rematch.
> I don't think Conor had many fight fans. He had HYPE fans. Since Conor isn't the greatest fighter who ever stepped into the Octagon those disappointed souls are already gone. looking for the next big thing.


Sorry I've been busy. He will win the rematch.


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry, but there is no way in hell a Diaz is going to throw a fight, I don't care how much money you offer him


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Sorry I've been busy. He will win the rematch.


:hug: I knew you would stand by him Don but that over crowded bandwagon you were driving is suddenly empty. Where is everybody?:confused02:

their slogan should have been 

"we're not here to take part 
because we don't have a clue what's going on"


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> :hug: I knew you would stand by him Don but that over crowded bandwagon you were driving is suddenly empty. Where is everybody?:confused02:
> 
> their slogan should have been
> 
> ...


I'm a Conor fan maybe not like Don but I truly feel McGregor beats Nate this time with a smart gameplan.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think its probably more a case of people ignoring your boring, repetitive posts.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Besides the Conner fanboys, who actually wants to see this rematch so soon after their last fight?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think its probably more a case of people ignoring your boring, repetitive posts.


So, if I weren't laughing at them and mocking them they (y'all) would still be posting that he'll buy the UFC after he takes all the belts?

.....you're welcome


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Besides the Conner fanboys, who actually wants to see this rematch so soon after their last fight?


People who want to see him beat again?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> I'm curious what you think the odds will be in Nate's favour. "Landslide" favourite to me means -400 or higher (1.25 for you). It won't be anywhere close to that. It'll be maybe -150 for diaz and +120 for McGregor and considering his backing I wouldn't even bat an eye if it was a -110 pick'em (1.91 on either side)


I think they would open edging Diaz like -150 or something. Conor will eventually become the favourite and people will bitch because they don't understand what a betting line actually is.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think I understand why we still don't have any happy Conor McGregor fans in this thread telling the world how he will win the rematch.


Call me crazy, but I actually think McGregor has a pretty good chance at winning the rematch. In a rematch, the loser has usually more material to adjust and I think conditioning (and pacing!) is something McGregor can effectively work on. And you don't really need Greg Jackson to gameplan against Diaz.

But you've asked for the bandwagoners to whom I do not belong :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> :hug: I knew you would stand by him Don but that over crowded bandwagon you were driving is suddenly empty. Where is everybody?:confused02:
> 
> their slogan should have been
> 
> ...


The bandwagon is but taking provisions at the watering hole between the great pass of Euripedes. Concubines are being cast out; pleasures of the flesh, incenses and hallucinegenic powders have been deemed unlawful, until the rightful place at the top of the organisation has been retaken once more by the one, true, King. 
The Shamen, Ido Portal has been bled for weeks, upside down, on the cross of Damacles. His poisonous rhetoric no longer pollutes the Celtic warrior spirit. 
Blessed are those who sit at the table of the great one. Doomed are those who drink from the poisoned chalice, Aldo and Frankenroid. While those that chant from the alter of whiners about injury and payment, the little one, Edgar, and the lanky one, Diaz, will have their fate sealed at UFC 200.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

If that fight does happen I think Conor and Diaz should meet in some lower weight class. I would like it more for that match to be delayed for some other time.

Would like to see more Edgar-Conor fight.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Im picking conor. I expect him to give Diaz more respect and have more of a points fight with him. And come out on top


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Who's next after Frankie Edgar at 145 for Conor?
> 
> People forget Anderson Silva took a year between title defenses for his last three years.


His last 3 years as champion were 2010-2013. He defended twice in 2010 against Maia/Sonnen and twice in 2011 against Belfort/Okami.

He took 1 year to defend after defeating Sonnen the second time when he went up to fight Bonnar but his next fight after that was title fight.

It slowed down after Okami but he wasn't actively choosing to fight and not defend his belt. The years after that he took 1 fight above his weight class. The rest were for the belt.

I don't mind Conor going up/down/sideways or whatever the hell he wants to do. Just come back and defend the belt. He went up, got finished. Fine, you are healthy and can fight, go back to defend your title.

Even with Silva. In 2009 when he went up to fight Forrest Griffin, his next fight was back at 185 to defend his belt. He didn't leave the division again until 2012 when he went up to fight Bonnar. His next fight was back at 185 to defend his title. None of this bs where he went up, fought, was healthy enough to defend but said screw it I don't feel like it, I will keep fighting at 205.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This Nate Diaz fanboy wants to see it again.

I think Edgar deserves a shot at 145. But id be lying to say Id rather that happen than this.

With 10 days to promote, that fight got more attention than any fight. From the presser to then PPV numbers to the post fight press and chatter.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

This fight won't happen. The UFC are throwing it out there to gauge peoples' reactions of the matchup.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This fight won't happen. The UFC are throwing it out there to gauge peoples' reactions of the matchup.


It doesn't seem to be getting a positive one. 50/50 at best it seems.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> The bandwagon is but taking provisions at the watering hole between the great pass of Euripedes. Concubines are being cast out; pleasures of the flesh, incenses and hallucinegenic powders have been deemed unlawful, until the rightful place at the top of the organisation has been retaken once more by the one, true, King.
> The Shamen, Ido Portal has been bled for weeks, upside down, on the cross of Damacles. His poisonous rhetoric no longer pollutes the Celtic warrior spirit.
> Blessed are those who sit at the table of the great one. Doomed are those who drink from the poisoned chalice, Aldo and Frankenroid. While those that chant from the alter of whiners about injury and payment, the little one, Edgar, and the lanky one, Diaz, will have their fate sealed at UFC 200.







Sorry, actually what you wrote was very poetic


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This fight won't happen. The UFC are throwing it out there to gauge peoples' reactions of the matchup.


I dont agree. Helwani said it isnt a rumor all parties want this 

Why wouldnt they do it?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont agree. Helwani said it isnt a rumor all parties want this
> 
> Why wouldnt they do it?


I didn't say it was a rumor; I mean they have purposely told Helwani to report the news to throw it out as a feeler to gauge peoples' reactions. Helwani won't know this of course, but the UFC brass will. 

I doubt it happens, but we'll see.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I didn't say it was a rumor; I mean they have purposely told Helwani to report the news to throw it out as a feeler to gauge peoples' reactions. Helwani won't know this of course, but the UFC brass will.
> 
> I doubt it happens, but we'll see.


That could very well be the case. I disagree with the fight happening right after, Conor needs to defend his belt against Frankie first. Down the road I'd love to see a rematch, not sure how long Conor will stay in the game though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont agree. Helwani said it isnt a rumor all parties want this
> ...


Wouldnt doubt that......but I dont see why they wouldnt end up doing it.

Robbie Nate, Robbie Condit, RDA Nate, Conor Edgar are all nice fights.....but for UFC 200 you would think they would want the biggest one ahich is Nate Conor 2.

It just did huge numbers and delivered as a fight. Fans like when big fights deliver. I would assume they would go with it.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The almighty dollar prevails yet again and always will. Making as much profit as possible is the driving factor of any corporation and the UFC is no different. 

Conor and Diaz did 1.5 million PPV buys. Absolutely shattered every record imaginable. There's no surprise the UFC want to do it again. People will tune in. 

BUT....What happens if Conor loses? Does he STILL get to go back to defending the FW belt after 2 losses - albeit it at a different weight class? They gotta draw the line at some point.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

If they make this fight the UFC has lost their collective minds. Edgar or Jose need a fight and the 145 belt has been held up too long.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Imo Conor Vs Jose is worse than Conor Vs Nate.


----------

